# Natural treatment



## Gisella (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi, i'm new here. I was diagnosed with GD over 18 months ago and have been taking Neomercazole. I started on 10mg per day and after a month my endo reduced it to 5mg. All was great until my doctor said it was ok to trail not taking neo...unfortunately my blood results indicated that i needed to go back on my meds or have RAI or surgery. I also have very low iron levels. The idea of having surgery or RAI treatment is a bit overwhelming. My questions are, are there any natural treatments out there that i could try before going down that road??????? Are there foods i should or shouldn't be eating????? 
Gisella


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Gisella said:


> Hi, i'm new here. My questions are, are there any natural treatments out there that i could try before going down that road??????? Are there foods i should or shouldn't be eating?????
> Gisella


Hi Gisella, welcome to the thyroid Boards.

The answer to your question is NO! We who have Graves' wouldn't be here if there were.

As far as food you shouldn't be eating, especially when you haven't been permanently treated, is sea foods including ocean fish, any food containing iodine or grown in iodine soil, equipment cleaned with iodine, etc. Once you have been treated and thyroid levels are stable on thyroid medication it would be safe to eat these foods in moderation.
Goitrogens foods would have to be eaten by the tons raw to have any effects on the hypo or hyper thyroid. I am a vegetarian and Goitrogens foods are my diet all my adult life and I am still unstable Hyper/Graves'. 
Back in the years where there was no treatment for Graves' bed rest was the only treatment and then 50% of patients died.

So you have two options left. There is a forth but it is not recognized as such nor done here in the US. From what I know it seems a little evasive for my beliefs but so is surgery. I am just not a brave lady.

You have a decision to make, which treatment option will be best for you.

Good luck!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Gisella said:


> Hi, i'm new here. I was diagnosed with GD over 18 months ago and have been taking Neomercazole. I started on 10mg per day and after a month my endo reduced it to 5mg. All was great until my doctor said it was ok to trail not taking neo...unfortunately my blood results indicated that i needed to go back on my meds or have RAI or surgery. I also have very low iron levels. The idea of having surgery or RAI treatment is a bit overwhelming. My questions are, are there any natural treatments out there that i could try before going down that road??????? Are there foods i should or shouldn't be eating?????
> Gisella


Ask your endo if he has ever implemented block and replace method(aka ''add back'') therapy. I post on another forum where this method has become really popular and has worked for those ''hard to treat cases''. Several of us have gone through 2 or 3 endo's to find the right one who either has the medical wisdom, and or patience. I don't know the relationship you have with your endo, it could be great...just throwing that out there. Oh and check your pm's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gisella said:


> Hi, i'm new here. I was diagnosed with GD over 18 months ago and have been taking Neomercazole. I started on 10mg per day and after a month my endo reduced it to 5mg. All was great until my doctor said it was ok to trail not taking neo...unfortunately my blood results indicated that i needed to go back on my meds or have RAI or surgery. I also have very low iron levels. The idea of having surgery or RAI treatment is a bit overwhelming. My questions are, are there any natural treatments out there that i could try before going down that road??????? Are there foods i should or shouldn't be eating?????
> Gisella


Graves' Disease can be life-threatening and very very damaging to bodily organs not to mention the eyes. To my knowledge there is no satisfactory natural treatment.

As far as diet is concerned, you can load up on goitrogenic foods. It is advisable to stay away from seafood and alcohol.

Welcome to the board, Gisella!!! I am sorry you have this diagnosis but plenty can be done to get you well again.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Some people do go into remission which may be why your doc advised you to try to stop the meds. Possibly too soon. When I was trying to decide what to do about my graves, I read about people adopting healthy organic diets and reducing stress IN ADDITION TO TAKING THEIR MEDS!

As someone who ended up in the hospital for several days due to untreated Graves and has been unable to work since May because of the effects of this disease on my body (I'm 33), I would strongly encourage you to take the meds. I ended up having surgery because my case was so severe that the meds were not helping me. I might have had a different option if my docs hadn't waited so long to treat me.

As for the low iodine diet GD woman mentioned, many dairy products have iodine in them because the equipment involved in milking the cows and pasteurizing the milk is often cleaned in iodine. I buy my milk from a local dairy, and I was able to contact them about their cleaning procedures. I craved milk so bad when I was hyper that I was absolutely unable to give it up.

Goitorgenic foods are things like broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, kale, turnips, spinach, peaches, strawberries. They can be helpful in suppressing the thyroid, but are not a substitution for medical care or medication when needed!


----------



## Gisella (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you to all those who replied to my message. I think i will continue with my meds for a while yet and change my diet before i go down the road of RAI or surgery. Am just a bit worried about what the long term affects of the meds might be. Thank you again to all for your advice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gisella said:


> Thank you to all those who replied to my message. I think i will continue with my meds for a while yet and change my diet before i go down the road of RAI or surgery. Am just a bit worried about what the long term affects of the meds might be. Thank you again to all for your advice.


Antithyroid meds are very hard on the liver for the long-term so I hope your doc is doing liver enzymes in a timely manner.

We are here for you; hang in there.


----------



## Gisella (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm having a crap day hate feeling like something is not quite right. Sorry just needed to tell someone


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. But, you probably will have more days like that until you choose a permanent treatment.

Feel better!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am there with you had more crap days than good days in my long 3 months with Graves. I did see a Nautropath today to see what I can do to help my immune system. She said that what she recommeds will compliment my Meds.


----------



## Gisella (Nov 18, 2010)

mum2bradley would love to hear how you go with what your naturopath has suggested was thinking of seeing one myself.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I have my meeting with her next Monday I will post her recommendations.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Gisella:
I hope you are able to find a physician--mainstream or naturopath--who will give you a straight answer RE: the best path for you in taming your uncooperative thyroid. Please remember that although RAI and surgery are permanent treatments, damage from your autoimmune Graves thyroid disease can potentially be serious and permanent.

Before you go to see a new doc you might want to research all you can about thyroid antibodies. Folks on this board have often commented how a physical/stress event (i.e., flu shot, surgery, stopping smoking, excessive anxiety or depression, female hormone changes, etc.) can kickstart autoimmune disease. If you monitor these types of variables, you might be able to intervene before a health crisis presents itself. I wish you well on your doctor & research search!


----------



## poohbear61 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi- I have only been diagnosed since Oct, so maybe have not been taking long enough, but have tried several herbal remedies- bugleweed, motherwort & lemon balm tinctures that claim to suppress thyroid production. Within this time frame, free T4 had gone down from 2.2 (HIGH) to undetectable to- now- .4 (low). TSh has gone up up up thru the roof in the meantime. I do not know if this is a result of the herbs, or just a normal manifestation of the progression of the Graves'-many people have told me their results were all over the board for a year or so. I do know that the lemon balm and a couple of aromatherapy oils do help me sleep when I am racing along, so I still take them. I suspect that while herbs may have some effect on thyroid production, it is probably nowhere near the amount that is needed to control the extreme levels produced by a Graves' patient. If you were just borderline, it might help you "center" a little, but that's all- that's my unprofessional opinion, based on my short-term experience.


----------



## Gisella (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks to evreyone for ur replies they are a big help. The other day i had an ultra sound because my doc was worried about my low iron levels and i was found to have a polyp . Does anyone know if the cause of this could be related to GD???????


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gisella said:


> Thanks to evreyone for ur replies they are a big help. The other day i had an ultra sound because my doc was worried about my low iron levels and i was found to have a polyp . Does anyone know if the cause of this could be related to GD???????


Many of us w/thyroid disease are Ferritin deficient. Have you had the Ferritin lab test?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

funny you ask. I had mine tested on Tuesday and I am an 8 norm range 11-15. So I am now on Slow FE to raise it up. Have felt much better since taking it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> funny you ask. I had mine tested on Tuesday and I am an 8 norm range 11-15. So I am now on Slow FE to raise it up. Have felt much better since taking it.


Good for you, GF! The fact of the matter is that low ferritin impedes the efficacy of your thyroid meds. So....................be diligent. Get it up in range.


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

not sure why im adding to this reply, but just wanted to say i have been on meth for 2 months, first allergic to it, so i desided upon myself with my own research, and this board, that 40 mgs a day was extreamly high for a very small active person. I cut in half, and desided to go to a new endo. My new endo said, 40 mgs was indeed to high for me and happy i listened to myself. I had my results back, and my T3 and T4s are back to normal, although the TSH is is below normal. (not exactly sure what that really means) However, i feel wonderful! So wonderful, that i forget i even have this crazy GD. New doc will start taking me off meds slowly,not just yet thought, and hopefully go inremission, i understand its only 30 percent of us that do, but since everything is going my way, im just hoping a little extra hard that maybe someone above is helping out. My hope is that if i go in remission, that i can start the herbal meds and keep it in some control. I know i sound like such and ammature, inwhich i am, having a hard time excepting this... but for someone that dont ususally feel real confident in things with health, i am feeling very good about a good outcome... now please, dont all laugh and say im in la la land, cuz im just dreaming along ... but promise one thing,,, in 6 months when i cry for help,,please dont tell me I TOLD YOU SO, (not at first)


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

opps my TSH was .01 out of range, what exactly does that mean?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

AZgirl said:


> not sure why im adding to this reply, but just wanted to say i have been on meth for 2 months, first allergic to it, so i desided upon myself with my own research, and this board, that 40 mgs a day was extreamly high for a very small active person. I cut in half, and desided to go to a new endo. My new endo said, 40 mgs was indeed to high for me and happy i listened to myself. I had my results back, and my T3 and T4s are back to normal, although the TSH is is below normal. (not exactly sure what that really means) However, i feel wonderful! So wonderful, that i forget i even have this crazy GD. New doc will start taking me off meds slowly,not just yet thought, and hopefully go inremission, i understand its only 30 percent of us that do, but since everything is going my way, im just hoping a little extra hard that maybe someone above is helping out. My hope is that if i go in remission, that i can start the herbal meds and keep it in some control. I know i sound like such and ammature, inwhich i am, having a hard time excepting this... but for someone that dont ususally feel real confident in things with health, i am feeling very good about a good outcome... now please, dont all laugh and say im in la la land, cuz im just dreaming along ... but promise one thing,,, in 6 months when i cry for help,,please dont tell me I TOLD YOU SO, (not at first)


I am so glad to hear you are doing so well. Good for you for listening to yourself and finding a doctor who would support you! I hope you do go into remission. Keep us posted!


----------



## poohbear61 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mum2bradley, please let us know what your naturopath recommends. My biggest problem with the whole protocol for treating Graves' is that whatever the medical docs do, it still only addresses the symptoms- thyroid hormone production- and not the root problem- autoimmune problem. So anything I can do to try to control the autoimmune problem, I am willing to try as long as it doesn't interfere with other treatment. Have tried a few things: Sulfurzyme,w/ MSM & wolfberry, & super antioxidants so far. Thanks!


----------

